# Add the Caucasus Region.



## LiteralCaucasian (Dec 12, 2022)

*Us Kavkazian mountain negroes need some love too...*


----------



## WanderingBurro (Dec 12, 2022)

Дика ду)))


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Dec 12, 2022)

WanderingBurro said:


> Дика ду)))


Чё? XD


----------



## WanderingBurro (Dec 12, 2022)

LiteralCaucasian said:


> Чё? XD


Нохчийн мотт, чеченский язык, значит хорошо


----------



## Deleted member 14984 (Dec 12, 2022)

My ancestors. Georgian and Circassian mf‘s mog with Papakha and Chokha


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Dec 12, 2022)

WanderingBurro said:


> чеченский язык


Oh yeah I forgot XD


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Dec 12, 2022)

torukcel said:


> My ancestors. Georgian and Circassian mf‘s mog with Papakha and Chokha


База)))


----------



## WanderingBurro (Dec 12, 2022)

Should probably just add Russian and you'd have most of The Caucasus covered


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Dec 12, 2022)

WanderingBurro said:


> Should probably just add Russian and you'd have most of The Caucasus covered


Ну да Русский здесь Lingua Franca XD


----------



## Lihito (Dec 12, 2022)

LiteralCaucasian said:


>


SQIPTAR MAXXING


----------



## Thyroidoverrope33 (Dec 12, 2022)

ყეს


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Dec 12, 2022)

Thyroidoverrope33 said:


> ყეს


ბეისდ.


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Dec 14, 2022)

_*You are literally the only Georgian monkey here*_
*
Most Georgians cant even afford Internet*


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Dec 14, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> _*You are literally the only Georgian monkey here*_
> 
> *Most Georgians cant even afford Internet*


You're wrong, wanker.
We're the most chronically online people on the internet.
Look at the chart about most used websites per country and you'll understand.


----------



## HarrierDuBois (Dec 14, 2022)

LiteralCaucasian said:


> You're wrong, wanker.
> We're the most chronically online people on the internet.
> Look at the chart about most used websites per country and you'll understand.


Georgian hour is T10 hour


----------



## seth (Dec 17, 2022)

i’ve never seen a faggot being proud about being a georgian other than you bhai


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Dec 17, 2022)

seth said:


> i’ve never seen a faggot being proud about being a georgian other than you bhai


I'm still doing better than all of South East Asia XD


----------



## Deleted member 21969 (Dec 18, 2022)

ОП = Пидор


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Dec 18, 2022)

Eau de toilette said:


> ОП = Пидор


@Eau de toilette = Лох


----------



## gamma (Dec 18, 2022)

Sounds like a nice place


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Dec 18, 2022)

gamma said:


> Sounds like a nice place


It's not. It's like picking a 5 star difficulty in your geographic ethnogenesis.


----------

